# Pumpkin seeds



## wackyncrazy (Oct 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever roasted pumpkin seeds on the smokers? I think a little smoke on the seeds would be good.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 28, 2013)

Funny I just roasted 2 pumpkins along with their seeds yesterday and was thinking the same thing. I didn't have the time to smoke them, but I think it would be delicious.  Might have to try for Thanksgiving.


----------

